# Should I attempt it?



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

I need to change the timing belt in my 85. Does anyone know what I might be in for? I have the service manual for the car but could really use some personal knowledge of the process. 
Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well I looked at my engine... Then I looked at the manual... Then I drove it to the shop


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Its not to hard. I changed my belts seals and all that fun stuff 2 months back. Room might be an issue I had my front end off and the radiator out so I didn't have any issues but if you don't have experience don't attempt it.


----------



## My200sx (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbup: go for it


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

personally it's not that hard but in the the end it all comes down to one thing,are you up for the job. do get a manual if you dont already have one it make things a lot easier.


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

85300zx said:


> I need to change the timing belt in my 85. Does anyone know what I might be in for? I have the service manual for the car but could really use some personal knowledge of the process.
> Thanks!


I have an 85 too and its about that time for me also.
From what I have seen and read in the Haynes manual so far, it seems like a real pain.
And while you are in there, I have been told you might as well do the water pump too since all is open and easily accessible. What does the average shop charge for something like this?


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

RacinTommy said:


> I have an 85 too and its about that time for me also.
> From what I have seen and read in the Haynes manual so far, it seems like a real pain.
> And while you are in there, I have been told you might as well do the water pump too since all is open and easily accessible. What does the average shop charge for something like this?


I found this too: Timing Belt


----------

